# Superstitions?!?



## hbjul (Jun 22, 2007)

A subject I want to discuss on my radio show this week is kitchen/restaurant superstitions...got any? Share!

Thanks.:look:


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

spill the salt, gotta throw it over a shoulder.....drop a fork and knife and someone is coming to dinner....something like that.


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

Once you comment how slow it is you'll get slammed. 
Never pack up thinking you're getting out early, once you do you'll get a party of ten. 
Over prepare you'll be slow. 
Under prepare you'll get slammed. 
Order yourself food and you'll get slammed.
Go out for a smoke and the whole place falls apart.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

this one is more for domestic kitchens -- you should have a kitchen witch hanging in your kitchen , it stops you from burning or ruining the dish,particularly baking

this next one is not so much a superstition , just me being pedantic i guess in the pantry all my bottles and cans all have to have the label facing forward and in nice straight rows , now thats quite weird for me as my house can be looking like a hurricane has whipped through it on a regular basis but as long as the tins are straight and facing forward , and the pictures are sitting straight and flush on the walls all the rest doesnt matter :lol:


----------



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

How true, how true. I call this Murphy's law in the kitchen and any cook that starts the famous, "Oh, we're not going to get".......gets a real quick, "Shhhhhhsh."


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Four famous words gauranteed to jinx the operation:

"What could go wrong???"

Net result: EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't sat that !!!!!!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uhh, I meant: 

DON'T SAY THAT!!!!

Just a knee-jerk reaction......


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Murphy's law certainly applies in the kitchen, no doubt about it... I have a bad feeling about tonight... though I should have "everything under control"


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Whenever a server says "I have a lady at the table....." you know it will always be bad.

We had a kitchen witch but then she got fired, her name was Sarah. LOL

One way to get a ticket in is to start on some messy prep.


----------



## sushiguy (Apr 12, 2007)

its funny, i dont even think it's a superstition, it's just the way it works, i feel that everything everyone has posted is more of a bible than a superstition. i love watching new guys make themselves food or order food, only to have thier mood drastically altered when they suddenly get slammed. then complain for the next hour how thier food is getting cold.


----------

